# Snakes for Sale



## rumplesnakeskin (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi All 

I am relocating to South Africa and am unable to take my snakes with me. I have the following for sale.

Male Corne Snake: Caramel poss het lavander hatched 6/7/09 about 1 1/2 - 2 foot long very good feeder and sheds well. Very nice to handle
Male Corn Snake: Striped (Pantherophis Guttatus) hatched 27/7/09 1 1/2 foot long good feeder ands sheds well lovely markings
Feemale Royal python: Normal Markings Hatched 17/7/09 2 foot long good feeder and also sheds well. Lovely nature.

All snakes have lovely natures and never bitten me. Sorry to see go but impossible to take with. 

£30 each. £130 and I will throw in a 1 x Komodo viv Thermostat and heat matt. And for the royal a thermostat and heat matt with her tub and hids water bowels etc.

If you are interested let me know and I will send you some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi I was interested about your royal python, is that also £30?


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Please mail me back on my Rfuk account


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry but am having second thoughts about the royal, thanks anyway


----------



## snake1987 (Mar 15, 2010)

hi i hav a royal python cb09 just wundering how cud get the python u got to scotland hope to here from u soon


----------



## Marco 1986 (Jan 16, 2011)

where are you located and do you still have the ball python.? message me on reptile forum if you could... Marco


----------

